# Gothic II(Gold Edition): Paladinzauber fehlt



## ocirnes (14. Juli 2004)

bin im 5.kapitel.habe alle hauptquests erledigt,kann mir aber nicht böses vernichten bzw. schwere wunden heilen bei albrecht holen.nur mittlere wunden und böses vertreiben.Ich kann auch mit dem schiff ins 6.kapitel fahren.

was soll ich tun ?

ps:

kennt einer eine möglichkeit als paladin erzwaffen zu schmieden ,,geht nämlich nur als drachenjäger,habe aber 9 phiolen drachenblut


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (14. Juli 2004)

ocirnes am 14.07.2004 11:43 schrieb:
			
		

> bin im 5.kapitel.habe alle hauptquests erledigt,kann mir aber nicht böses vernichten bzw. schwere wunden heilen bei albrecht holen.nur mittlere wunden und böses vertreiben.Ich kann auch mit dem schiff ins 6.kapitel fahren.
> 
> was soll ich tun ?


Ins 6. Kapitel reisen und die Runen dort finden.



> kennt einer eine möglichkeit als paladin erzwaffen zu schmieden ,,geht nämlich nur als drachenjäger,habe aber 9 phiolen drachenblut


Nee, Paladine weihen ihre Schwerter, Drachenjäger schmieden sie.


----------



## oskar (14. Juli 2004)

ocirnes am 14.07.2004 11:43 schrieb:
			
		

> bin im 5.kapitel.habe alle hauptquests erledigt,kann mir aber nicht böses vernichten bzw. schwere wunden heilen bei albrecht holen.nur mittlere wunden und böses vertreiben.Ich kann auch mit dem schiff ins 6.kapitel fahren.
> 
> was soll ich tun ?
> 
> ...



Hu, dein erster COM-Post! Herzlichen Glückwunsch 

Kleiner Tipp: Das nächste Mal bei Threaderöffnung güßen , bedanken und verabschieden, das muss bei "Ich brauch Hilfe"- Threads einfach sein.

Ansonsten hat Miffi recht


----------



## ocirnes (26. September 2004)

hab ihn nicht gefunden.wo genau auf der insel?


----------



## HerdyGerdy (26. September 2004)

ocirnes am 26.09.2004 17:28 schrieb:
			
		

> hab ihn nicht gefunden.wo genau auf der insel?



suchen     also viel spass noch und ein bisschen netter das nächste mal nachfragen 

mfg
Herdy

P.S.: du willst doch das spiel ehrlich beenden is auch nimmer weit   

also viel spass noch mit dem geilsten spiel der welt


----------



## Homerclon (26. September 2004)

MiffiMoppelchen am 14.07.2004 11:55 schrieb:
			
		

> ocirnes am 14.07.2004 11:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In DNdR(das bei GoldEd dabei ist^^) kann man auch als Paladin/Magier Erzwaffen schmieden, aber nicht die besten und nur ein kleiner teil.

Zu den Runen:

In DNdR gibt es die Paladinrune "Böses Vernichten" nicht mehr, man kann nur ab 4. und 5. Kapitel die Spruchrolle "Böses Vernichten" bei Martin(Verwalter im Paladinwarenlager im Hafen) kaufen. Große Wundheilung ist das selbe, nur das man die Spruchrolle bereits ab dem 2. Kapitel bei Martin kaufen kann.
In G2 Classic hatte die der Schattenlord Archol auf Irdorath.
In G2 Classic liegt die Paladinrune "Große Wundheilung" gegenüber bei Lobarts Hof, vom Ork-Oberst, parralel zum Schiff.(nur als Paladin)


----------



## ocirnes (27. September 2004)

HerdyGerdy am 26.09.2004 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> ocirnes am 26.09.2004 17:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sei mal ganz still mein freund,es gibt diese runen also nicht mehr und außerdem hab ich diesen thread im juli eröffnet.

und "....wo genau auf der insel..." hab ich  im september gepostet,also kannst du dir denken,dass ich es schon lange durchgespielt habe und nur aus reinem wissensdurst gefragt habe-also halt dich mit deinen äußerungen zurück!

deshalb kannst du keine nette frage erwarten,da ich auch keine antwort erwartet habe.


----------



## oskar (27. September 2004)

ocirnes am 27.09.2004 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> ....




Wer im Glashaus sitzt....


----------



## ocirnes (27. September 2004)

oskar am 27.09.2004 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> ocirnes am 27.09.2004 14:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



....sollte mit steinen werfen,damit er dein getue nicht ertragen muss  


gedenke lieber an deine falschaussage dieses threads,wasch dich von deinen sünden frei und gott wird dir vergeben.


----------



## oskar (27. September 2004)

ocirnes am 27.09.2004 16:00 schrieb:
			
		

> oskar am 27.09.2004 15:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weiß zwar nicht, auf was du dich beziehst , da die Runen bei G2 (und um nichts anderes ging es) tatsächlich auf Irdorath ist. 
Also gedenke deiner Falschaussage vorangegangener Antwort.


----------



## ocirnes (27. September 2004)

ich darf dich explizit(=ausdrücklich,für dich extra übersetzt)  auf den titel dieses threads aufmerksam machen:


"Gothic II * Gold Edition *,also plus dndr

und wie homerclon schon sagte, gibt es die spells nur noch als schriftrolle.

also zügele deine zunge und gott wird dir vergeben.  

du


----------



## oskar (27. September 2004)

ocirnes am 27.09.2004 17:37 schrieb:
			
		

> ich darf dich explizit(=ausdrücklich,für dich extra übersetzt)  auf den titel dieses threads aufmerksam machen:
> 
> 
> "Gothic II * Gold Edition *,also plus dndr
> ...




Blos dass du sowiet ich weiß sagtest,  di Dinger gibts auf Irdorath net. Da ich DNDR nur mit Mage gespielt hatte, interessierte mich diese net.


----------



## ocirnes (27. September 2004)

oh gott wie schreibst du denn "bloß" das is ja schrecklich,da merkt man gleich,dass du das wort normalerweise nicht verwendest.


topic:

ich merke es fällt dir schwer  zuzugeben ,dass du unrecht hast.
aber naja jedem das seine.


----------



## nfrimmel (27. September 2004)

ocirnes am 27.09.2004 19:38 schrieb:
			
		

> oh gott wie schreibst du denn "bloß" das is ja schrecklich,da merkt man gleich,dass du das wort normalerweise nicht verwendest.
> 
> 
> topic:
> ...



...dir nen knebel...


----------



## oskar (28. September 2004)

nfrimmel am 27.09.2004 21:14 schrieb:
			
		

> ocirnes am 27.09.2004 19:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Mann hatts erfasst 
Weiß zwar immer noch net, wo ich Unrecht habe, aber dir scheints wohl ziemlich schwer zu fallen, wie ich so sehe....


----------

